# how many clomid cycles before BFP? anyone else on cd 13 with SE to compare?



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone had had a BFP from loads of tries at Clomid and BFN's and then it suddenly working? Would love to hear your experiences pls.

I had about 18 months of clomid which stopped 18 months ago and BFNs all the way but I think thats cos DH and I didnt 'focus' enough on the regular BMS and perhaps tried to time it too much. I had a pack left over and so after 2 failed IVF's (see signature for info) have decided to give it one last shot on Clomid 150 mg per day. 

I have NEVER had as many SE - firstly i think I may have taken the clomid too early as was taking them 2nd day of light bleed rather than (tmi) full flow and so this time waited until then. Also, I really feel my ovaries are quite heavy and full and so I am hoping that its working....well I am sure it is. 

Also BMS every day since cd 9 so far - just not sure how long to keep it up ( ) for!!  Anyway - if there is anyone out there that is similar timing to me I would love to hear from you.

Loads of love and luck
L
xxxx


----------

